# Best Way to Announce Another Handgun Purchase to Spouse



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Recommendations or humorous stories welcome


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Get them an extra one too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Showed up at home once with a dozen roses and a Colt Commander, that one worked out pretty well.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

"It's like jumping in a pool. Take the direct approach and be done with it." That's a quote from my wife.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Keep talking about it until she says: "Just go get the damned thing already."


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Smuggle it in and hide it.When she sees it say you've had it.

No,don't.Just tell her.The worst that will happens is she gets upset,but they get over it.Then she'll pay you back with something she wants.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Buy her a new pair of shoes. Hell, if I had one gun for every 10 pair of shoes she has, I'd be able to arm the whole block!


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

When the Wal-Mart haters come out, I go shopping at Wally World. When the global warmists rant and rave, I go somewhere in my sweet gas guzzler. When the gun grabbers come out, well, what can one do but buy another firearm. I just tell my wife, I'm protesting/standing up to all the libtards. She's down with that.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I can afford all the guns I want. I just can't afford the jewelry I have to buy her to make up for it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

When I bought the PVS-14's, I said to my wife... "Wanna see the coolest thing I've ever bought since I bought your wedding ring?" That worked well, but it'll only work once, so I made it a big purchase. ;-)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

They all look the same, just don't charge it on a credit card.
Honey , I bought this gun five years ago, you don't remember ??


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Tell her it was on sale, or you had a coupon. Works for her.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

My wife actually bribed me. She said if I agreed to go to yet another family function I could get a new gun. Her side of the family throws a get together two to three times a week. At this rate I should have an arsenal by this time next year!:smt119


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I show her the new gun, and say it's either sex all night long tonight.........or I get to keep this gun.

I get the guns every time. :mrgreen:


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I show her the new gun, and say it's either sex all night long tonight.........or I get to keep this gun.
> 
> I get the guns every time. :mrgreen:


Paratrooper. Your advice backfired on me. She told me to sell the handgun and was out all night with the next door neighbor.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Simple, I show it to her and Announce "Your Turn". 
This is usually followed, before too long, with her showing me HER new gun and announcing "Your Turn"!
Now I know why I love this woman so much!! And she even PAYS for her own guns!!! Even let's me shoot 'em too. But then again, I'm usually the one that has (gets?) to clean 'em.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This happened to me once: I saw a beautiful pair of smooth target stocks for a K-Frame Smith & Wesson, for $10! So I bought them. When I got home I showed them to my wife.

"What gun did you get them for?" she asked.

"Oh, I don't have a gun for them yet," I replied. So, in a couple of weeks, I bought a new S&W Model 586.

Later, a hammer for a Ruger Blackhawk arrived in the mail and I laid it on my desk.

"Is that going to evolve into another gun?" my wife asked.


Bob Wright

(Oh, it did.)


----------



## scrapper (Jun 13, 2013)

I've never once made such announcement. She gets gun related intel on a need to know basis.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm very subtle about it. I wear a big grin and that says it all - 23 times since September, 2012 - and no negative fallout.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Honey, we're going gun shopping again. Git in the car!


----------

